# Ring Test



## knuckles

Hi Ladies,

I need your help. I have five days until we find out the baby's gender and I am DYING to know!!! My friend, at work, did this test on me and it worked perfectly (that's since I want a girl) and I want to know if it works for you too! Will you PLEASE take this test and let me know if it works for you?? : ) 

Here's how you do it: Get a ring, and put it on a string. Hold the ends of the string with one hand, and put out the other hand palm up. (You must be sitting up with your hand out in front of you... you don't want your hand over your stomach) Make sure the string isn't twisted so the ring isn't spinning. Hold the ring at the level of your hand, just to the side of your hand and dip it below your hand level three times, then hold it above the center of your palm and wait until it has decided a pattern. IF it is swinging back and forth, it is indicating boy, IF it is swinging in circles it is indicating girl. The pattern should go in the order you have given birth to. Once it has indicated the gender, dip the ring on the side of your hand three more times and try again. Repeat until you dip the ring and it doesn't swing over your hand, that means it has indicated all the children you will have. Note: This does include miscarriages. The strange thing is, for my miscarriage it never picked a gender. 

P.S. I know the instructions stated miscarriages don't count but I have had a couple of friends say their miscarriages did appear but my miscarriage did not ... has anyone taken this test and have that happen to them.


----------



## happyface82

Hey!

I did this test and was convinced I was having a boy....but it seems to be a girl!! I was so positive though as it showed me 4 kids, same as my husband so I thought it has to be right! lol


----------



## MayBaby

Hello....I did this test while I was convinced I was having a boy and it said I'm having a girl....and guess what, I'm having a girl :D lol well apparently....midwife was 85% certain I'm having a girl so the ring test was correct for me :) xx


----------



## Lynsey1986

i found out today that im having a boy, ad the ring test said on two seperate occassions that i was having a boy!


----------



## Lara310809

I did the ring test on Christmas day, and it said girl. We are team yellow though, so don't know until the birth. I heard you had to do it over the belly though, with a wedding ring (preferably yours, but any lady's wedding ring will do). O also heard that it shouldn't be you doing the test :shrug:


----------



## Natasha2605

My OH's parents swear by this. It was right for all six of their kids. They did it to me one night last week. It said it was a girl three seperate times, that's what i thought baby was anyway. Shall find out on Thursday :)


----------



## mummykel2009

wrong for me needle test was right tho


----------



## Delilah

I did this just now with my wedding ring -weird!

1st time - nothing (MMC in Feb 09)

2nd time - girl

3rd time - boy

4th time - nothing

I will find out next Tuesday I hope if the ring is right!


----------



## knuckles

Hi Delilah,

are you pregnant with your third or fourth?


----------



## Delilah

It is my second pregnancy - I never found out what gender the baby I lost last year was because it was a MMC - so if this is right I should get a girl this time and have one more - a boy!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

it just predicted girl...i won't know until Feb but I have thought girl from day one, most everyone else thinks boy though...so we'll see!


----------



## bek74

*Every site I have been to about the Ring test Myth says the opposite, It says side to side is a girl and circle is a boy.*

*I thought it was the opposite, guess it all comes down to the power of the mind and which way you believe.*

*My friend did it to me, but uses my hair not string and it went side to side and then round and round, I having twins so I hope it is right and I have one of each.*

*here are two sites I found with this test..........*


*Test one: the wedding ring pendulum* One of the more common myths is the wedding ring on the chain or piece of string. Side to side equals girl, and round and round equals boy.

......................................................................................................................................

To conduct the this old wives tale you simply take your wedding ring and tie a thread about 12 inches long to it. Sit or lie down and hold the thread over your pregnant belly. The ring will either go in circles or side to side (back and forth). 
If the ring goes in circles, you're expecting a baby boy. If the ring goes side to side you are expecting a girl according to this old wives tale.


----------



## knuckles

Hi bek74,

I also posted the same question to all my facebook friends. Even girls that have had children. With the theory side to side = boys, round and round = girls, all my friends came out with the children they have given birth to. With that said, maybe it really doesn't matter which one is which (especially if you have given birth already) because if you say one is for boys and one is for girls, and stick to that specific theory, then you can logically figure out what you're having. Hum...!


----------



## Lynsey1986

i used hair, and a ring when i did mine. i did it, r my mum did it, over my belly for the current pregnancy, and over the wrist for current.future (or past if applicable) pregnancies. I've always heard it to be side to side = boy, and round in circles = girl xx


----------



## knuckles

Lynsey, did the theory work for you?


----------



## bek74

knuckles said:


> Hi bek74,
> 
> I also posted the same question to all my facebook friends. Even girls that have had children. With the theory side to side = boys, round and round = girls, all my friends came out with the children they have given birth to. With that said, maybe it really doesn't matter which one is which (especially if you have given birth already) because if you say one is for boys and one is for girls, and stick to that specific theory, then you can logically figure out what you're having. Hum...!

 
I am with you, I always thought side to side = boy and circle = girl, but on the wives tales sites it says the opposite:dohh:

I honestly think it comes down to whatever you believe individually.
I got one of each so don't care which way is which just hoping it is one of each (already have 3 sons):hugs:


----------



## mummykel2009

says i will have 3 kids boy boy girl but i did have boy boy and think 3rd is boy esp from nub pic


----------



## Lynsey1986

knuckles said:


> Lynsey, did the theory work for you?

yeah it did! found out yesterday im having a little boy :) and when we did it over the wrist, it came out as boy, boy, girl, boy, and then it stopped. we did it over my OH's wrist, and his came out the same!


----------



## mummykel2009

so right for more of u?


----------



## knuckles

The ring test didn't work for me : ( It said we would have a boy (which we have) and then a girl; but, we just found out the baby is a boy. Oh well, he's healthy... that's all the really matters, right??


----------

